
SQLite is a toy (apparently) - nbevans
https://tt-rss.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3902&p=23000#p22993
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I have never heard of "tt-rss" and the developer's "Suicidal Pepe" avatar
doesn't exactly make me want to learn more.

